# Should Disney reward us for owning more points?



## SDKath (Mar 26, 2008)

I know lots of TS systems have "elite" levels.  Do you think Disney should?  Why or why not?  Also, what sort of perks would you like to see?

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 26, 2008)

That would be nice, but probably too late to add an "Elite" level now. Also, I don't think Disney will want to create different "classes" of membership. I think the PR would be bad and turn off alot of existing owners.

The way Disney is set up now, all members are equal.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 26, 2008)

I will vote for DVC elite status for anyone owning over 750 points and they get permanent fastpasses for their entire party for life.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 26, 2008)

Can we make 735?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 26, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Can we make 735?



ok I will bend the rules for you or let you borrow a few from me. I actually have 850 and want to add on more at California and Contemporary, thus the new elite level should be 1,000


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 26, 2008)

I would say yes... we have 310 now, but if they expand to CA, HI as planned, and add a few Caribbean destinations that tie in to Land & Sea packages somehow, I would consider selling a few of my HGVC for more DVC. 

I wonder if we will ever see Shipshare? Timeshare concept applied to DCL, and when the DCL points traded in for land or other usage, then the time/space is rented to public like DVC.


----------



## EAM (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think that DVC should create "elite" levels of ownership.  That could result in bringing DVC down to the level of companies like Wyndham/Fairfield where the VIP rules change and resale points aren't eligible for VIP.  DVC is currently a class act (no major freebies for touring, no pressure to buy, no misinformation, no coercion to buy,  ROFR to keep the resale price up, and no discrimination between retail and resale) and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 26, 2008)

EAM said:


> I don't think that DVC should create "elite" levels of ownership.  That could result in bringing DVC down to the level of companies like Wyndham/Fairfield where the VIP rules change and resale points aren't eligible for VIP.  DVC is currently a class act (no major freebies for touring, no pressure to buy, no misinformation, no coercion to buy,  ROFR to keep the resale price up, and no discrimination between retail and resale) and I hope it stays that way.



They can still stay a class act, changing nothing but ADDING perks to those owners that have XXX points, regardless of method the method of acquisition.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 26, 2008)

OnMedic said:


> They can still stay a class act, changing nothing but ADDING perks to those owners that have XXX points, regardless of method the method of acquisition.



I agree....one feature is to bring back the free yearly passes for DVC members that own more than xxx points.

Permanent fastpasses for DVC members with yyy points.

12 month reservations for DVC members that own zzz points.


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 26, 2008)

Another idea would be a 7-month plus 1 or 2 week (or even plus 1 month)  reservation window for non-home resorts.


----------



## icydog (Apr 2, 2008)

I vote for annual passes for anyone over 750 points and room upgrades for anyone over 1K. With the maintenance fees I pay, Disney can afford to give us the same passes we got when we joined 17 years ago. I wish I bought all my points then at $52 a point. Of course I didn't since I own at VB, BCV and AKV as well as OKW. 

I want recognition. I want more perks, I want free passes, I want free rooms..I want better cruise prices .I want..I want ...I want. 

I sound like my 10 yo grandson. We took him to Williamsburg for a week to the Marriott Manor Club, and as soon as we did one thing he would start with I want.. I want.. until I was ready to throw him out of Busch Gardens or wherever we were at the moment. I don't think my kids acted that way. Do I have amnesia, or do the kids today demand a lot more things?


----------



## dvcmom (Apr 2, 2008)

The only "timeshare" I own is DVC.  I'm curious, what does one have to do to become an elite member at other timeshares.

If it's just a matter of the numbers of weeks you own then maybe you are comparing apples to apples, but if there are other requirements - ownership costs more - must buy at conciere level - or something else then it seems like you're  buying that elite status.

At DVC, if you buy 400 pts today or 1000 pts today, your cost per point is the same and you have the same use of those pts limited only by the quantity you own.  I don't see why someone who buys more pts should have elite status.  If you want to be treated differently, or get more perks, then you should have to pay for it.

We've been members since '92 and I remember the free tickets and it did figure into our decision to buy, but everyone who purchased pts then got the same perk.  I'd love to see them give owners more perks now, but for everyone.  If they want to set-up an elite status, I have no problem with that but I don't think it should be based on the numbers of points someone owns.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 2, 2008)

icydog said:


> I vote for annual passes for anyone over 750 points and room upgrades for anyone over 1K. With the maintenance fees I pay, Disney can afford to give us the same passes we got when we joined 17 years ago. I wish I bought all my points then at $52 a point. Of course I didn't since I own at VB, BCV and AKV as well as OKW.



Sounds great to me.

I also wish I bought ALL my points in 1991.

I also like an elite status as they are your "most invested" customers. The airlines do it, the credit cards do it, most timeshares do it...time for DVC to join the party. Think of it this way, with a sliding scale, it may get people to buy more points to get more free things.

Perhaps 1 annual pass per 250 points would be a good start.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 3, 2008)

Not an elite level per se, but I do think there should be a sliding scale discount on APs.
It doesn't seem quite right that someone with 25 points can get the same discount on an AP as a Member with 1000+ points. Because of the discounted AP, the 25 point Member would be able to purchase  DDE card, and get resort rooms at deep discounts.
It seems the 25 point Member could actually save more money than the entire price of their Membership.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 3, 2008)

Carl D said:


> It doesn't seem quite right that someone with 25 points can get the same discount on an AP as a Member with 1000+ points.



This deserves a


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 4, 2008)

Intitially, I posted I thought it was not a good idea to create a "class" system within DVC. But I like the idea of a sliding discount based on number of points owned. 

This would reward those owners who has spent alot of money into the DVC system. Those who bought lesser points can still get a discount and will encourage them to buy more to get the next level of discount. 

Ok, I am good with this reward for higher points program.

(In fact, I might post this in other spots too).


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 4, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> (In fact, I might post this in other spots too).



I am currently boycotting DISboards, but would be interested in what some of their members say about this topic. They do get a lot of traffic.

I greatly prefer MouseOwners.com as they are not as anal retentive as DISboard.


----------



## icydog (Apr 4, 2008)

I say we storm the Magic Kingdom. Anyone for anarchy? We can overthrow Mickey and put Donald Duck in power. 

I've had many power lunches with Donald and he is behind us 100%. In fact, he believes we high point owners should have free passes and a sliding scale for maintenance fees. 

My vote is for Donald Duck for DVC president. 

I favor the removal of Mr. M. Mouse who is currently holding that position. 

I am now soliciting campaign funds for Mr. D. Duck if anyone is interested.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 4, 2008)

icydog said:


> I say we storm the Magic Kingdom. Anyone for anarchy? We can overthrow Mickey and put Donald Duck in power.



I agree...the modern Mickey Mouse is a wimp...that is why I love the original 1928 Steamboat Willie version of Mickey Mouse...a real character......a real Mouse's Mouse.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 4, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I greatly prefer MouseOwners.com as they are not as anal retentive as DISboard.



My thoughts exactly. I have been having frustrations over there too and actually exchanged an interesting string of emails with one of them re: the level of governance they are trying to exude on an open forum.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 4, 2008)

Ditto here.  I hate how they ****** out anything and everything that is not related to their resale sponsor store.  UGH.  That board is about as close to censoring as anything I have seen on the internet.

Ah well, thank goodness for TUG!  And MouseOwners.

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried to post a thread about this forum on the Dis. The tread I started was removed and I was Centured. I have 30 points- whatever that means. I wish they would be more open minded. I think they must get big bucks from their sponser to be so defensive. 

I sent a note to Pete Werner but he never answered. I said we would like to have a thread pointing people over here if they were interested in DVC in the context of timesharing in general. 

I told him we are not in competition with him, but feel it would be a good idea if DVC members knew something about anything other than  DVC. I said I have seen Tug mentioned numerous times in threads on the Dis and I didn't understand why a thread suggesting a look at a Tug DVC forum posed a threat. I asked why my thread, addressed  to other DVC members needed to be removed. As I said, Pete Werner never answered me.


----------

